# Meyer Snow Plow Brackets for Jeep



## Plowingsince73 (Sep 8, 2002)

Been cleaning up the shop and came across these. They are Jeep / Scrambler truck side brackets for a Meyer snowplow. Look like they are a set of 17000 brackets. They should fit 1972 1973 1974 1975 1976 1977 1978 1979 1980 1981 and 1982 CJ 5, CJ 6, CJ 7 and Scramblers. I am guessing they have been stored in my parts room for over 20 years. Look to be in good to excellent condition. There has been some welding repair where the lift arm support joins the hoop. An added strap was added and looks like it solved the problem. There was a later style that was produced (17001) that used a curved angle iron hoop rather than a square tubing like this one. All of the pieces look to be nice shape with no apparent breaks or welds, except for the lift arm mount as noted above. I do not have any mounting hardware (nut bolts washers). You can view the list all of the individual parts on the Meyer's web site. The clevis bar has the narrow plow mounting ears that were common during that period. Shipping will be expensive. I do have a heavy duty box that is just the right size (Meyer mounting carton box) but it will push the UPS weight and size limits. So do not be surprised. A major plow and jeep dealer in the northeast has a NOS set of these available for $1000.00 plus shipping. Get yours here for less! Really not interested in offers, I have had these so long if they do not sell I will store them a little longer! If you live close by feel free to pick them up in person. I am available most days with advance notice. Located Near 65583


----------

